# تجارب في التآكل وحماية المعادن



## الشخيبي (21 مارس 2007)

*أعزائي المهندسين.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أقدم لكم بعض التجارب المخبرية في التآكل وحماية المعادن..وهي مقتبسة بتصرف من كتاب: تجارب مخبرية في التآكل وحماية المعادن, للمؤلف:د. حسين باقر..

أتمنى لكم الاستفادة جميعا وسأبدأ بالتجربة الأولى..والله ولي التوفيق *


----------



## الشخيبي (21 مارس 2007)

*تجربة رقم (1)*

*تجربة رقم (1)

حساب معدل التآكل بطريقة فقدان الوزن

Determination of Corrosion Rate by Weight Loss Method​

مقدمة:

معدل التآكل لمعدن معين في وسط معين هو مقدار الوزن المفقود للمعدن في وحدة مساحة في وحدة زمن في ذلك الوسط. ويمكن حساب معدل التآكل مخبريا بتعريض قطعة معدنية ذات سطح نظيف إلى الوسط المراد حساب معدل التآكل فيه لفترة زمنية معينة ثم حساب الوزن الذي فقدته خلال تلك الفترة الزمنية, وباستخدام القانون التالي:

معدل التآكل = الوزن المفقود/ المساحة السطحيةx الزمن​
إن قيمة معدل التآكل المستخرجة بهذه الطريقة تستخدم للتعبير عن مدى مقاومة المعدن للتآكل العام (General Corrosion) حيث أن التنابس عكسي بين قيمة معدل التآكل ومقاومة المعدن للتآكل.

إن الوحدات الأساسية المستخدمة للتعبير عن معدل التآكل هي: mg/dm2/day أي أن يكون الوزن المفقود مقاسا بالميليغرامات والمساحة السطحية بالديسيميتر المربع والزمن بالأيام, ويرمز لهذه الوحدة اختصارا ب (mdd). كذلك يمكن أن يعبر عن معدل التآكل بمقدار العمق المفقود خلال وحدة زمن, أي معدل تغلغل التآكل في المعدن. وفي هذه الحالة تكون الوحدة الرئيسية المستخدمة هي mils/year أو mpy أي مل لكل سنة. والمل هنا هو 0.001 من الإنش والزمن هنا بالسنة. وللتعبير عن معدل التآكل بالعمق المفقود أفضلية على التعبير الأول من الناحية الهندسية, حيث أن هذا التعبير يكون له دلالة مباشرة أحيانا على مقدار النقصان في سمك القطعة المعدنية أثنا تعرضها للتآكل العام ومن ثم تحديد عمرها الإفتراضي. ويمكن معرفة التآكل مقاسا بإحدى هاتين الوحدتين إذا تم معرفة الأخرى حسب المعادلة التالية:

R (mpy)= 1.44 R (mdd)/ S.G.

حيث أن:
R هو معدل التآكل
وS.G. هي الكثافة النوعية للمعدن


إن معدل التآكل للقطعة المعدنية المعرضة لوسط معين يكون غير ثابت في كثير من الأحيان خلال فترة تعرض القطعة لهذا الوسط, وأسباب ذلك عديدة, منها التغير المستمر لظروف الوسط وتأثير نواتج التآكل التي قد تزيد أو تقلل من معدل التآكل. لذا فإنه لغرض حساب هذا المعدل يجب أن تكون فترة تعريض المعدن لوسط التآكل فترة زمنية طويلة نسبيا long exposure test وفي الطرق القياسية المستخدمة لهذا الغرض يعرض النموذج (المعدن) غالبا فترة زمنة مقدارها 48 ساعة لخمسة مرات, ويستخدم بعد كل مرة سائل جديد.


خطوات العمل:

1- اقطع نموذجا coupon بحجم مناسب 20mm x20mm مثلا من صفيحة من الفولاذ متوسط الكربون Mild Carbon Steel ثم اثقبه من أحد زواياه لغرض تعليقه. ثم نظف سطحه وذلك بإزالة الأكاسيد والطلاء – إن وجد – باستعمال ورق تجليخ (ورق صنفرة) خشن Sand Paper ثم ناعم ثم صقله بعد ذلك وغسله تحت الماء الجاري. ثم نظفه بوساطة مذيبات عضوية مثل الأسيتون Acetone وذلك لإزالة المواد العضوية والزيتية العالقة, ثم تجفيفه.
2- زن النموذج باستخدام ميزان إلكتروني حساس إلى أربع أرقام عشرية بعد الفاصلة أي بدقة 0.1 mg وسجل الوزن الابتدائي Wo ثم قس أبعاده واحسب المساحة السطحية. (ولا تنس أن للقطعة وجهان).
3- عرض النموذج بكامله إلى وسط تآكل هو 10% HCl وذلك بتعليقه بخيط عازل وغمسه بالكامل في المحلول. الفترة الزمنية للتعريض هي 3 دقائق (لأن الحامض مركز). ثم نظف سطح النموذج بالماء الجاري مع استعمال فرشاة مطاطية لإزالة المواد العالقة. ثم اغسل النموذج بالأسيتون ثم جففه وزنه وسجل الوزن الجديد W1 .
4- أعد الخطوة 3 السابقة أربع مرات باستعمال النموذج نفسه وباستخدام محلول جديد في كل مرة. ثم احسب مقدار الوزن الجديد في كل مرة ( W2, W3, W4, W5). ارسم العلاقة البيانية بين الوزن المفقود ∆W والزمن t ومن هذه العلاقة جد معدل التآكل مقاسا ب mdd و mpy. لاحظ نقصان معدل التآكل بزيادة الزمن.
5- أعد نفس التجربة ولكن باستخدام محلول ملحي 3% NaCl . واجعل فترة التعريض هي 15 دقيقة في كل مرة. لاظ الفرق بين معدلي التآكل في كلتا الحالتين.
6- أعد الخطوة 5 أعلاه ولكن بتهويه المحلول هذه المرة Aereation وذلك بضخ هواء في المحلول الملحي. لاحظ الفرق أيضا.
7- ناقش النتائج التي حصلت عليها.*


----------



## habloon (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس عالموضوع الجميل ده وياريت لو تقولنا كيف نحصل على هذا الكتاب لان واضح انه مفيد جدا


----------



## الشخيبي (21 مارس 2007)

*العفو....

لا أعتقد أن الكتاب يباع الآن لأنه طبعة قديمة في العراق... على كل حال سأقوم بجمع التجارب كلها في ملف بعد أن أنتهي من كتابتها لكم بإذن الله تعالى....*


----------



## habloon (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى الفاضل ونتنظر منك المزيد عن هذا الكتاب المفيد جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المخترع الصغير (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## lion1550 (22 مارس 2007)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## islamiccastel (23 مارس 2007)

نرجو الزيد
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (23 مارس 2007)

*قريبا قريبا بإذن الله .... عندما تعمل خاصية إدراج صورة.....*


----------



## زياد الجبوري (27 مارس 2008)

مشور على هذة التجربة القيمة


----------



## أبو السيم (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
هل لديك تجارب على التآكل الغلفاني والتآكل الحتي


----------



## أبو السيم (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراا لك أخي الغزيز على هذا الموضوع الجميل
هل لديك تجارب للاختبار الحتي
واختبار التآكل الغلفاني لاني بحاجة لها جدا


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جهاد حسين (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## مسرة محمد (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك استاذ


----------



## مهندس عضوي (22 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر 
ونأمل مواصلة العمل 
بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا


----------



## mustafa altahir (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هالمعلومات المفيده


----------

